# Stinky golden!! Looking for advice



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

milosmomma said:


> Hi! My 6 year old Golden LOVES rolling in anything and everything during the summer. I give him long baths and scrub him and he still smells!! Sometimes I will bathe him 3 or 4 times and he is still stinky. I have no clue what he rolls in our how to get it out as I use a deodorizing shampoo and conditioner. Does anyone else experience this? if so, any advice?!? I am getting embarrassed to take him anywhere or have anyone over because of how he smells.


take to vet

could be fungi/yeast in coat

could also be skin issue


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

milosmomma said:


> Hi! My 6 year old Golden LOVES rolling in anything and everything during the summer. I give him long baths and scrub him and he still smells!! Sometimes I will bathe him 3 or 4 times and he is still stinky. I have no clue what he rolls in our how to get it out as I use a deodorizing shampoo and conditioner. Does anyone else experience this? if so, any advice?!? I am getting embarrassed to take him anywhere or have anyone over because of how he smells.


What does he smell like? Yeast tends to have a bit of a popcorn smell from what I have heard. Does he have a lot of earwax? That can also smell quite a bit. 
And are you drying him after baths?


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Why Does My Dog Stink? - Whole Dog Journal


Foul odors can emanate from many places on and around your dog for many reasons. Here are air-sweetening solutions for many of them.




www.whole-dog-journal.com













Help! My Dog Always Smells Bad - Whole Dog Journal


Most of us love snuggling with our dogs and burying our noses in our dogs' soft, shiny coats. But if you find yourself avoiding that last activity due to your dog's persistent unpleasant odor, read on!




www.whole-dog-journal.com


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

If your dog is pure bread it could definitely be a yeast issue.......


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you making sure he is completely dry after the bath?


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

Could it be his teeth? I had a golden years ago that stunk no matter what we did. Finally took him to the vet and he had an absesed tooth.


----------

